# Building a Pikie Type Lure



## Surf Hunter

Or at least how I do it. Ok guys, as promised, here ya go. This is a work in progress and I am not complete yet so I will be adding more to the post as I go along.

K, so i am currently working on a few smaller pikies to act as finger mullet clones, i figured I would take some pics of the process and show you guys how i do it.
First, place hunk "O" buoyant wood (AYC, Western Red, cypress etc) on lathe. I like AYC as it is dense enough to not have to take a lot of sealer to keep it from getting water logged.



Grab roughing gouge and rough out wood.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Next I use a small skew chisel and get the final shape I am looking for.





After that, it is sand, sand, sand and even more sanding all while still chucked on the lathe.

When I think it is smooth enough for aircraft work, I'll take the piece to the band saw and cut off the tab ends, then mark center of the plug for the lip and cut the lip slot.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Once the lip slot is cut, i remove the center from the lathe and add a drill chuck and a sanding drum to for the slope on the nose.







I think this is bout right...


----------



## Surf Hunter

Next on the agenda is the offset drilling for the through wire, if this had been a popper or something that the wire runs in the center, I would have through drilled before I even started roughing out the piece.
Again, All done on the lathe.





Now that it is drilled, it is over to the drill press, I use my handy dandy Laser level to mark center and mark the spot for the belly hook and the nose weight.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Once marked, I'll drill out the belly hook hole and the nose weight.





Next, I'll swap out the bit to a forstner bit for the eyeballs of the plug and drill them:


----------



## Surf Hunter

Now, they are ready to seal:



And hang dry to dry:





This is all I have so far, I'll post more to this thread as I complete these guys. The next steps are pouring lead, prime, paint, epoxy etc, I'll post as I go along.

Hope you guys like this,
Tom


----------



## EndTuition

Thanks !
I'm so looking forward to soing a few myself, and your step by step is do doubt going to be a huge help. 
In the pic of the cross drilling, is the wood held by a chuck on tail end ?


----------



## Surf Hunter

EndTuition said:


> In the pic of the cross drilling, is the wood held by a chuck on tail end ?


No, it is not held in place, I hold the lure with my hands and guide the tail stock forward, I also back the bit out often to keep the flutes clean and reverse the plug so the tail would be facing the head stock while drilling. Takes a little practice, but is really easy when you get get going. I would probably start our making poppers, those are center drilled and you can predrill the stock before putting on the lathe.


----------



## Tortuga

Tom..what size hole is that you drill from head to tail?. It looks about like the 7 mm size I use on pens.. If so, it would be a snap to drill it, mount it on the 7mm pen mandrel with spacers to hold it still and do purty near all the rest while it's still on the lathe.. even to the finishing....

Pardon me, but I'm always lookin' for the lazy way to do everything..LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter

I believe the bit is 9/64" (not sure that that is in mm), I'll check when I get home from work and let you know.


----------



## Surf Hunter

OK, next step is poring lead in the nose weight hole. After the lead cools, I then fill in the hole with wood filler, you can also use epoxy etc, then once dry sand smooth and get ready to prime.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Ok, so back to work, Yes, ET, the lead has cooled and the filler added, next step is sand the filler to get the chin area nice and smoooooooooooth. After that, it is time to prime for paint.

I use good ol' Kilz Primer in the spray can. A, because it works really good, and B, because I am too lazy to use any other method.

Next will be paint, I have a couple of other projects I am working on so it will be a little as I have to convert the lathe area to the paint area.

oh, sorry for the bad pic on the sanded filler, since i was not working with power tools, I decided it was a good night for a beer.....or six:brew:


----------



## dicklaxt

I would advise against using an auger type bit on/in a spinning lathe,if the chuck loosens it will pull the shaft out of the chuck and become a whirling weapon that really could hurt you. This is really one of those been there done that scenarios,fortunately I didn't get hurt to badly just some bruises and sore muscles from the involuntary reaction to get out of the way.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Wow, how many RPM were ya running? I do this on a very slooooow RPM and have never had a problem and most of the other builders I know, even some commercial builders do the drilling in the same manner.


----------



## dicklaxt

I don't recall the RPM just know it happened and you can bet your booty I never did that again. I posted about it on a WW forum years ago and was politely told in many ways that it was not the thing to do.....LOL

If you are aware, then I can say no more,,,,,,,,,,good luck,BTW nice looking lures.

dick


----------



## Surf Hunter

thanks dicklaxt, point well taken!
BTW, I have the most trouble when using that sanding drum, I have had the chuck come out on that one and it is a bit spooky, and the sanding drum does not have pointy bits.


----------



## EndTuition

4 days, 6 hours and 34 minutes since the last episode of 'How The Pikie Turns'
Not that anyone is actualy waiting on an update or anything like that.









Yep, I really do have nothing better to do.
Sad huh?


----------



## Surf Hunter

EndTuition said:


> 4 days, 6 hours and 34 minutes since the last episode of 'How The Pikie Turns'
> Not that anyone is actualy waiting on an update or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I really do have nothing better to do.
> Sad huh?


OK, ET, you are officially cracking me up, I am working on a few other turnings before I can convert the shop area to paint. My garage is not big enough to have both going at the same time....well it is, but we have boxes everywhere and I would rather not go to that project..LOL
I'll start paint very soon. It may be a boring thread, base coat, color coats, detail. But, I am going to try something different on the paint, so if it does not work out well, please don't laugh.:spineyes:


----------



## EndTuition

I understand the not having enough space to do two things at once thing. Right now my garage has a trailer and 4 wheeler in it and I don't have room to set up the lathe I expect to get today. Told the wife I was about to start bringing a few boxes of stuff back into the spare bedroom and she didn't fall over backwards dead so I may be able to free up just enough room.

The lures you posted up previously had really neat paint scheams and I'm really interested in seeing how you did em. So much wood, so little time.


----------



## 3192

When is the paint tutorial????? Well.....we're waiting! lol 
gb


----------



## Surf Hunter

galvbay said:


> When is the paint tutorial????? Well.....we're waiting! lol
> gb


Man, rough crowd here LOL
Well, i got the paint area set up tonight, so tomorrow, I'll begin the base coat and go from there.
Pics should be rolling in by Monday 
Stay tuned, "How to ruin a paint job" next on How the Pikie Turns.....


----------



## Surf Hunter

Ok,
finally, I was able to start the paint process, this should go kind of fast from here on out, well, at least maybe faster than the lead took to dry 
So, I on these lures, i start with a base coat of pearl white.
After the white, I sprayed the sides and top of the lip area with a iridescent blue. the final should look white belly and top with the blue sides.
After the paint cures, I wrap with the "scale" material, you can use anything for this, curtains, onion bags, your wife's frilly undergarments, what ever. 
Next step to follow hopefully tomorrow.

BTW, if you don't have an airbrush, who cares, use spray paint, just make sure if you use rattle cans that you use the same brand and type as some paint does not play well with others.


----------



## EndTuition

Now we are getting to the good part !
I had no idea that's how you got that pattern on them.
Cool.

Question, is AYC avlaible localy?


----------



## Surf Hunter

EndTuition said:


> Now we are getting to the good part !
> I had no idea that's how you got that pattern on them.
> Cool.
> 
> Question, is AYC avlaible localy?


Thanks, hope to add more very soon.
Well, as far as the AYC goes, it is local to me but then again, i live 2000 miles away from you:biggrin:

You should be able to find it, lots of folks use it for decking, I just bought a really nice piece of kiln dried heart AYC, 2x6 about 10' long, cost me about 70 bucks though.
If you can't find AYC, don't worry, Western Red and Redwood work really well for surface baits.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Ok, back to the paint, so now it is time to shoot some more pearl white over the blue area in get some scale effect. I can't stress this enough, make sure you do light coats or else the paint will bleed. I always mess this part up but, int he long run they still look good and the fish really don't seem to care.

Next on the list is to spray more blue on the back over the white area. I forgot to get a pic, but after the blue was sprayed, i fogged the back with a little black, it really looks nice.

Once that is dry, i decided to add a few lines on the sides since these will be a finger mullet imitator, it needs stripes right?

I ended up going a little heavy on the stripes so i am now in the process of blending them into the sides better. More pics to coome later.


----------



## EndTuition

More !


----------



## Surf Hunter

EndTuition said:


> More !


Man, you are killing me. Ill have more on Monday, i am in the process of fading the lines and the next step is Shannon and my logo (she has to do that, I can not paint that fine), then epoxy, and assemble. Might have this whole thread done in a week.
Sorry it is taking so long but we work at leisure to avoid this hobby resembling work.


----------



## EndTuition

No need to apologize ! 

Here's my scenario&#8230;&#8230;

I have a brand new lathe in the garage. 

I have 3 duck call kits and enough fishing lure hardware to make 10 of them on my bench.

I have room in my storage building for all the stuff in the garage that's keeping me from being able to set up a lathe station.

I'm stuck at work 12 hours a day right now and can't make any progress on any of my personal goals because I'm too worn out when I get home.

So... I'm enjoying my new hobby vicariously through your thread. 



BTW, What are *we* going to make next ?


----------



## Surf Hunter

I fully understand and trust me, no problem, I was trying to make a joke but guess it fell short. LOL

What's next, well, thinking about finally ordering the duck call kit and a pen kit so I can try my hand at those. They look like fun to make, but I doubt I will be as good as the folks here that have been posting.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Back to the paint, and i am about to have these bad boys done.
so, Shannon took over and softened the side stripes and added a little more detail, it is hard to see in the pics, but once the epoxy hits these guys, the color will pop.
She also is the one that adds out "makers mark" on the plugs. It is a "T" and a "S" (for Tom and Shannon) with the year below. She uses these very fine brushes to get this detail, there is no way I could ever paint a line that fine.

Next its off to the epoxy top coat!


----------



## EndTuition

Dang, that logo is pretty impressive!
Nice teamwork!


----------



## Surf Hunter

Back at it. Time to epoxy these guys, when it comes to the epoxy top coat, there are a lot of options, most guys I know use either Devcon 30 minute epoxy, Envirotex Light or System Three. I just starting using System Three Mirror Coat and must say, I love it. I mix the epoxy using small graduated mixing cups for about four minutes. I then put the plugs on my ******* Engineered plug spinner. For this I just used a 4rpm rod drying motor with a keyless drill chuck crammed in it. I took a piece of coat hanger and run it through the plugs and crank it up.
Once the epoxy is applied, i take a lighter and fan the flame underneath the plug. this will help pop any air bubbles. Note, it is the carbon dioxide not the heat that pops the bubbles so don't go lighting your plug on fire.
Next is assembly that I should start tonight.


----------



## Surf Hunter

Ok, sorry again for the delay, now, it is time to begin assebling the plug. I use 30 minute epoxy to glue in the belly grommet, tail and nose grommits, the eye balls and the lip.

Sorry for the bad pic, must have been beer goggles. :spineyes:


----------



## trodery

The "paint jobs" you do are beautiful! If I fished I would be pestering you to sell me some of those!


----------



## Surf Hunter

Time to wrap this project up. Been so busy starting pens now, I have neglected this.....See how you guys are..LOL.

Anyway, next is to through wire the plug and add the swivel for the front hook.

One the wire is inserted through the swivel and out the back side, you need to make a loop for the rear hook and the tail wrap. I use a pair of round nose jewelers pliers for this. 
Once I have the half loop in the back, I put the wire in a vice and use pliers to start the tail wrap.

Then cut off the tag end of the wire, add hooks, tune the plug and finally, go fish it!


----------



## bill

What size wire do you use?


----------



## Surf Hunter

Hey Bill,
I use .062 annealed #304 stailess steel. Check the welding supply shops


----------



## bill

Thanks. I am using some 120lb steel wire for most...seems to work ok on the small lures. Plus I had a bunch from my shark fishing days LOL But it would not look right on a larger lure


----------



## Surf Hunter

You can also check with njtackle.com and even capecodtackle.com. Both places have all kinds of stuff for making lures. The wire, the grommets, lips etc.


----------



## bill

Thanks Surf Hunter.....Hey everyone...I am the new owner of that lure LOL I am going to give it a work out this week or weekend. It is a lot bigger than the pics....very cool. I really hate to use it...BUT I am. If it gets scratched...I'm eating the fish


----------



## Surf Hunter

bill said:


> Thanks Surf Hunter.....Hey everyone...I am the new owner of that lure LOL I am going to give it a work out this week or weekend. It is a lot bigger than the pics....very cool. I really hate to use it...BUT I am. If it gets scratched...I'm eating the fish


Use it, i don't sell lures, but they all come with a 100% lifetime replacment policy. :cheers: 
Just cast it a few times and let me know what you think of the action.


----------



## capn_billl

Excellent tutotial; I am going to try making one of those.


----------

